# Help: which Giant TCR size M or ML ?



## heatstroke (Mar 30, 2004)

I am about to change frames as I've decided that my 2003 Basso Zero9 is too small. 

I am 5'10.5", riding inseam is 32.8".
I am riding a 54cm TT, 54cm St with 74deg st angle, using a 130 cm stem, HT is 16cm, no spacers. 
The HBars just obscure the hubs when riding on the hoods. 
Wrench cience puts me on a 56 - 57cm bike. It is rather obvious that my height is in my torso and arms. 
I am joining a faster riding bunch here who are in the mid-upper 20s mph- a painfull stepup from my earlier low 20s rides. Should I take that into account in the next bike geometry ?

To maintain a decent amount of seatpost I would like to try compact frames, but the size is a concern. Should I be on a M or a ML Giant TCR? Unfortunately I am now in a little town in Malaysia and I have to mail order the frame& fork so no test riding..... 

Attached is the geom from the giants: 

Your advice is appreciated. 
Thanks


----------



## JayTee (Feb 3, 2004)

I'd be shocked if M was big enough, so I'd absolutely say ML.


----------



## terry b (Jan 29, 2004)

This is what I hate about Giant sizing.

I'm within 1/2" of your height (might be closer to 5'11") and my inseam is 33.75. So proportionally, I have an inch less torso.

I look for three things when I size myself on a bike. 1st - 73/73 angles, 2nd - TT ~57cm and HT 15-16cm.

So based on the Giant chart, an ML would about suit me. I could also make the L work, but the HTL would bother me in getting my bars low enough. M would be plainly too small. I can tell you this - that Basso would feel very small to me. Even pushing the seat back to compensate for the 74 STA, I think the TT would be too short. And I too would be using a 130 stem with that frame (normally I use a 120).


----------



## heatstroke (Mar 30, 2004)

Ok - so it looks like a ML is the way to go. Thanks for your input.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 22, 2005)

terry b said:


> This is what I hate about Giant sizing.
> 
> I'm within 1/2" of your height (might be closer to 5'11") and my inseam is 33.75. So proportionally, I have an inch less torso.
> 
> ...


I don't have a problem with the sizing. I am on the boarder line too. I have found that I can get by with a small frame, and have it fit perfectly. I can ride a medium frame and have it fit perfectly. The seat post height, stem length, and steer tube height I feel are the most important part of the equation of compact frame sizes.


----------



## DASS (Apr 3, 2002)

*me too!*

I have a L Giant and I'm almost exactly your size. I'm 5'11 with a 32" inseam. I have a short stem (100mm?) and very little seat post showing. I've riden a L for about 2-3 years now and have been happy with it. BUT, I am trading in for a ML. Got it on eBay and its on it's way. I think ML is going to be perfect. The L is a bit stiff in the handling department. Good, but not perfect.

I have a buddy who is 5'10" and more legs than torso. He rides a M Giant with a longer stem and loves it. He seems quite twitchy on the bike, but doesn't mind the smaller frame.

So, guys our size are right on the border. To me, the ML is the perfect solution.


----------



## EasyRider47 (Sep 18, 2005)

Removed


----------



## heatstroke (Mar 30, 2004)

Ok this is how I figure my sizing. My basso has a 16.9cm HT run with no spacers. 

This is how I figure it 
With the ML
I can reduce my stem to 110mm from 130 and with no spacers. 
I will have about 15-17 cm of seatpost showing up from 13-15cm on the basso ( from collar to rails estimated) .
I can reduce the setback of my seat a smidgen and have it in the middle of the rails to maintain my KOP ( instead of 3/4 back - I have a chorus seatpost with max ~2cm of setback)

With the M. 
My stem will be about 120, seat setback hardly changes from 3/4 rails as the ST angle is only 0.5deg diff. I will need about 20mm of spacers ( a bit much cosmetically ??) I will have about 18.5 - 20.5 cm of seatpost showing which is fine too. 

So I have ordered the ML, mainly for the top tube length and HT length, I am hoping the exposed ST looks reasonable. . I've assumed in both cases I will want bars which are 1cm lower than I currently have. I am


----------



## DWJ60423 (Feb 20, 2006)

I'm 6' with a 33" inseam - more leg than torso. I ride the 2005 TCR C1 Medium. My previous bike was an OCR Large, and it way too big in the top tube.

I went through a serotta fitting with the TCR and it indicated that the Medium was perfect for my shorter torso. The saddle is high (79.5 cm), but the bike fits like a dream! I have put 5,000 miles on the bike and every ride feels like the bike was custom built for me.

Good luck.


----------



## joe92121 (May 19, 2006)

I'm 6'0 with a 33-33.5 inseam with a TCR 2 ML. I think I was actually between and M and ML so ML may be large for you but of course it's how it feels to you.


----------



## heatstroke (Mar 30, 2004)

You are ~1.5" taller with ~1.5" longer legs. Therefore our torso is the same length ( and maybe our arms). Therefore I need the same TT length as you ?


----------



## DWJ60423 (Feb 20, 2006)

Heatstroke,

The TT is the key. That is the beautiful part of the Giant compact design. Fit yourself to the top tube, not the seat tube. Your saddle can go up and down, but the key measurements to fit are the saddle to bottom bracket setback and your reach to the bars. If yo can, go out for a ride on both and see which one feels like a better fit saddle to bars.


----------



## DoubleJ2U (Jul 10, 2014)

Hello to all!


@ Heatstroke, Been following your old thread and was wondering what your outcome was for the TCR1 sizing back then?


Picking up a used frame for commuting/training and am finding myself in the same debate. I'm 5'10 with a 32.5 inseam...Found a steal on a M size frame ...any suggestions after your experience?


Thanks for any info you can provide!


----------



## ParadigmDawg (Aug 2, 2012)

Yep, it was only 8 years ago so he will likely respond any second...lol....


DoubleJ2U said:


> Hello to all!
> 
> 
> @ Heatstroke, Been following your old thread and was wondering what your outcome was for the TCR1 sizing back then?
> ...


----------



## rjnear (Aug 21, 2013)

Hello

I have Defy Comp-2 in M and LBS got it to fit me fine, I am 5'-11" and 33" inseam. This year I also purchased Trek Domane and for this bike I went with 56 frame. I would work with LBS and have them do a fit for you.


----------

